Ask HN: What's your company's @all usage/culture like for Slack/Hangouts? - jlelonm
======
jlelonm
I feel like my company is a little too liberal with it. I suspect it might be
a sign of some sort of fragmentation, but I'm not sure what kind (e.g. org
chart, proj mgmt, no established point of contact for certain things).

------
lhorie
Usually, it's reserved for PSAs, 3rd party outage notices, etc. It's
discouraged for things like one-off questions

